# Boxing day purchases finally making an appearance



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Seriously, got the Yasha goby on boxing day and the pistol shrimp later in the week. I have seen the yasha a couple of times but up until yesterday I NEVER saw the Pistol. They live in my 90 gallon garden eel tank which was visited by my Naso tang for for a couple of months while I ran my 180 fallow but that doesn't explain why I never saw them prior to the Naso being in with them. Now 2 days in a row I have seen them.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Are you saying since Boxing Day 2014? Seriously? And they just showed up now?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah last year. They are in a tank full of chickens. Garden eels. A mandarin who always hides. A shy but not overly shy 2 spot goby and a single chromis who got stuck there since I couldn't catch him.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow. Good on you for having so much patience. I would have been tearing the tank apart looking for the fish. 90 gallons for all the shy fish, eh? I think you need more. Maybe a pipe fish?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Andrew, you're one of the most patient, skilled reefers I know - and this thread confirms that! 

...if reefers today had half the patience you show in instances like this there'd be less stressed/dying animals and much less tank crashes and wasted effort...

mind you, I'm still holding out hope my pygmy hawkfish and jawbreaker shroom is still somewhere in my tank....both went AWOL about 4 months ago lol


----------



## simongan (Aug 14, 2015)

Do any one know where i can get this two guys i been looking for them anywhere 


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

simongan said:


> Do any one know where i can get this two guys i been looking for them anywhere
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


I got the goby at SUM and the shrimp at big al's mississauga. The shrimps are very common. The yasha gobies I only see a couple of times a year.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

A few months back NAFB had about 2 or 3 of these Yasha gobies available & was tempted to get 'em but I know for a fact once they're in the tank, they'd be hiding among all the rockworks & away from plain view like forever ...


----------

